# Boett or Snuggy hoods - sweet itch rugs



## CrazyHippo1 (24 October 2006)

*laughs* I am aware we are going into winter, but I'm buying Deannas sweetitch rug now, but un-decided over the boett and the snuggy hoods sweet itch body.

Price doesn't really bother me, I'd rather spend £250 on a rug that works then buy lots of other rugs and rubbish products. But I've heard the boett isn't very strong and it the horse does itch with it on than it'll rip? And also the material, should the horse roll/itch it quite rough on the mane - lots of hair loss. And then not really heard anything - good or bad - about the snuggy hoods

Anyway just looking for some opinions on either, thanks x


----------



## AlexThe Arab (24 October 2006)

I suppose it depends how bad the horse suffers from sweet itch as to which rug is the most suitable.  I have the Boett after trying masta, rambo, bucas etc which didn't fit nor prevent the sweet itch.  The Boett works, my horse wouldn't have a tail or mane without it and would be red raw sore 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The material is thick and reasonably strong but too warm in the summer heatwaves (distant memory) it withstood my horse rubbing on the field shelter, under hawthorn hedges and along barbwire with only a few holes which are easily repairable. No hair loss due to the material and it didn't rub anywhere and fitted well on a big square shaped cob 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   The Snuggy hood one looks to be of an even denser material and I would worry about the horse over heating in mid summer but would also like to hear real life experiences of it to compare.

HTH


----------



## varkie (24 October 2006)

I have a boett, and it definitely works.  With regard to the rubbing, I used to have hedging &amp; round fencing in the field, and the rug could withstand this, but if you have sharp things or barbed wire, it won't stand that - but not sure any rug would!


----------



## sojeph (24 October 2006)

I have a severe sweet itch sufferer. I've tried both. I found the Snuggyhoods too heavy. My cob overheated and it rubbed his nose . However, they will make to measure so I probably could have sorted that. I have used a Boett for about 7 years now and really find them the best. They will rip on sharp objects just like anything else but I've found them to be fine with grooming and general horseying around. Plus when they rip they don't fray so are easy to repair and come with a bag of patches. They are lightweight and you can ride in them and TBH I would have had to have put my horse down without one.


----------



## sojeph (24 October 2006)

I also have the Boett raincoat which is great for this time of year when it can still get midgey but is wet and miserable too. However, saying all that my cobbie now wears neither as we moved him to a field high up the valley overlooking the sea where there is an almost constant breeze so no midges!!


----------



## samp (25 October 2006)

My horse has the boett and it has been a godsend, only times she had itched is when I have been riding at bad times of the day and she has been attacked. But with the Boett definitely has not rubbed


----------



## parsley (25 October 2006)

Mine had a boett all summer.  It did stop him gettng scabby (although he did still scratch a bit), when we had some really hot weather my big cob was sweating without a rug on ( he is a sweaty oik) but the pony with the Boett on was fine.  He did manage to make some small holes - I left him with it on in the stable and he rubbed against a wooden wall that stuck out.  He wore the rug 24/7 for 5 months without any rubs from it, and  as a bonus he was always lovely and clean for shows


----------



## sojeph (25 October 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
My horse has the boett and it has been a godsend, only times she had itched is when I have been riding at bad times of the day and she has been attacked. But with the Boett definitely has not rubbed 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you tried riding in it without the belly on?! Will stop him getting bitten out riding and setting off the itch.


----------



## samp (25 October 2006)

Thankyou, I have not tried that, was worried she'd get too hot undet the saddle area in it as she gets those hard lumps in the saddle area from sweating


----------



## CrazyHippo1 (25 October 2006)

Brilliant thankies, think I'll go for the boett then!


----------



## Nari (25 October 2006)

Also look at the Solva rugs as they are very very similar to the Boetts. I can't remember the web addy but a google on Solva Icelandic will find it.


----------



## FinkleyAlex (26 October 2006)

I found that the boett didn't do much for mine. He only has mild sweet itch but two years ago he had no mane and no tail so we bought this out of despair. He wore it for 3 months which included being ridden in it and gradually his shoulders were rubbed bare, the top of his mane was rubbed out by the strap and the leg straps rubbed him. He was also a scurfy mess underneath, despite being groomed everyday and eventually we resorted to putting his Masta flyrug on and being super careful with fly spray and the super BanItch cream. He survived summer with a full mane and tail and I will not be using the boett again (it's for sale actually - size 4, only used 3 months a few small patches and straps missing but apart from that it's fine)


----------



## Magicmillbrook (26 October 2006)

We use a Boett, my mare has a deep chest and hight withers, every other rug just rubbed her withers raw.  To start with she did rub slighlty on the inside of her thighs, as the rug has to be done up fairly tightly.  Her skin soon became acustomed to it and is now fine. Boetts  are very robust and ours looks as good as new.  Incidently during the very hot weather this year my mare was the only one who dared to go out - the rug seemed to act as a parasol.  I would highly recomend Boett, they also give a super service - any questions or problems are sorted ASAP


----------



## flyingfeet (27 October 2006)

Well either way to get any rug to last more than 2 years on a horse with sweet itch is good. 

I use one we sell on mine. Its thinner than the snuggy hood material, but I think thats better for the overheating in summer. 

I'd rather have 2 cheaper ones, so that I can wash / repair / rotate the rugs. I don't like to leave my horse without one on at all, but they need washing regularly to prevent them from being totally minging if worn 24/7.


----------

